# Rock Island Armory



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I ordered my first RIA .45 1911 5" pistol today, shipped to my dealer with extra mag will be $350 out the door. I've heard very good things from recent buyers of this gun and I hope I have to same result. Now I've got a Colt King Cobra .357, Kimber Ultra CDP .45, S+W .38 5 shot revolver, Colt Govt MK IV .380, and now the RIA .45. My wife hasn't called me a gun nut yet, but I know it's coming. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, post up pics when ya can


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You will of course be tempted to buy every silly aftermarket gadget out there, now that you have a 1911 Kit Gun.

Just remember Cooper's Dictum:

"Sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and dehorning."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I've already got the sights and trigger job set up. What is dehorning? Is that like a melt job on the Ultra CDP II? Mike Z


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I've never seen a Rock Island 1911, but I also have heard a lot of good things about them.

For $350, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MJZZZ said:


> I've already got the sights and trigger job set up. What is dehorning? Is that like a melt job on the Ultra CDP II? Mike Z


Yes, that's what it is. If U do it, though, U'd have to refinish it after.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have one never has given any problem


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You will of course be tempted to buy every silly aftermarket gadget out there, now that you have a 1911 Kit Gun.
> 
> Just remember Cooper's Dictum:
> 
> "Sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and dehorning."


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

This goes without saying but be sure to polish the feeding ramp.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> This goes without saying but be sure to polish the feeding ramp.


I'm not sure it goes without saying. 1911s (that work) usually work fine with hardball or LRN out of the box. If you use JHPs or SWCs, though, you'll want to do ramp/throat/breechface.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

For anyone else thinking of picking one of these up, check out Classic Arms - they have them for just $319








or $359 for the hard chrome version









http://classicarms.us/ You have to scroll aout 2/3's of the way down the page for the Rock Island 1911 A1's.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Sarco also sells the Rock Island 1911's (for the same $319 price) -
http://www.sarcoinc.com/rockislands-new.html


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

*Sarco*

I paid $306 for the gun, $15 shipping, $20 FFL fee, $9 for extra mag. = $350


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm, $350.00 for a 1911? Where are these pistols manufactured? Is there a manufacturer called Rock River?


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe they are made in the Phillipines. Yes, Rock River is another brand of gun. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rock River is a high end 1911 manufacturer. Its Night and day between them and Rock Island Armory.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

The Rock Island's make great carry pieces as they are reliable, they interchange parts with most other 1911 mfg's, and - heaven forbid - if you should ever lose your gun (or have it taken away from you) you're not out a lot of money.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

RIA are made by Armscore(spelling) they make Charles Daley 45 also. Watch out for weak recoil spring. Seems to be about only problem.


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

+1 on the recoil spring. Save a headache, and change it before going to the range.
Gotta love a $350 1911. I carry the chromed slide version.
pappy


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

*Range report*

I've just completed my third straight errorfree range session with the RIA and couldn't be happier. It took me 10 range sessions and a trip back to Kimber to get my first errorfree session with my Ultra CDP and it cost 3 times as much. I shot the Rock first, then the CDP and the difference is quite noticeable. The sights on the Rock are hard to pick up and trigger is stiff, that makes me shoot at 7 o'clock so they will be fixed soon. The Ultra CDP is light and small and very accurate, it is a very easy gun to shoot. So I finally feel like I've got my gun collection complete, .357, .380, .38, and 2 .45's. The best part is they all go bang everytime I pull the trigger. :smt023 Mike Z


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MJZZZ said:


> I've just completed my third straight errorfree range session with the RIA and couldn't be happier. It took me 10 range sessions and a trip back to Kimber to get my first errorfree session with my Ultra CDP and it cost 3 times as much. I shot the Rock first, then the CDP and the difference is quite noticeable. The sights on the Rock are hard to pick up and trigger is stiff, that makes me shoot at 7 o'clock so they will be fixed soon. The Ultra CDP is light and small and very accurate, it is a very easy gun to shoot. So I finally feel like I've got my gun collection complete, .357, .380, .38, and 2 .45's. The best part is they all go bang everytime I pull the trigger. :smt023 Mike Z


Hardly a complete collection....trust me soon you will want a commander length 1911 and then a long slide and.........oy vay:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

scooter......what about the Ultra compact, and the Micro, the WWI and WWII, and the GI......but.........then theres the Ed Browns, the Kimbers.....etc
1911's are an abyss....geeezzzz.....I love 'em.
pappy


----------

